

Biological Motion and Happy Interfaces: Infusing Products With Personality - chunkyslink
http://uxmag.com/design/biological-motion-and-happy-interfaces

======
jamesbritt
"Happy" is maybe the last emotion I pick up from OSX.

The bouncy, glossy, faux-reflection sheen feels forced. I prefer just enough
animation to help me notice something; whoshing, swirling, jiggling is just
tacky.

